# Show off your stove!



## Cooper (Jan 3, 2013)

I thought maybe  we could share some pictures of our stoves in action!  Heres my 2011 pdvc burning Mcfeeters softwood on a nippy january night!!


----------



## Tim Linden (Jan 3, 2013)

Day 2. Our daughter finished dinner, cleared her plates, and said I'm going to go warm up by the pellet stove =P


----------



## will711 (Jan 3, 2013)

Tim Linden said:


> Day 2. Our daughter finished dinner, cleared her plates, and said I'm going to go warm up by the pellet stove =P


 
You done GOOD Dad !


----------



## Gary Gileau (Jan 3, 2013)

Tim Linden said:


> Day 2. Our daughter finished dinner, cleared her plates, and said I'm going to go warm up by the pellet stove =P


 
And with all the money you save on heat you can start saving for college


----------



## jdege (Jan 3, 2013)

Keeping the place nice and warm with single digits outside


----------



## jdege (Jan 3, 2013)

Oops don't know why it posted sideways


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Jan 3, 2013)

Just doing its thing.


----------



## tsmith (Jan 3, 2013)

My Accentra


----------



## ltlhawk (Jan 3, 2013)

My baby...


----------



## Northwoodneil (Jan 3, 2013)

Harman PC45. Most times the temp gauge would be higher, must have been a warm day.


----------



## Danny Cathcart (Jan 3, 2013)

Enjoying Life 

​


----------



## ebbtide357 (Jan 3, 2013)

accentra keeping us warm


----------



## St_Earl (Jan 3, 2013)

Helga -


----------



## bbfarm (Jan 3, 2013)

It's over there in my avatar

<---------------


----------



## Cooper (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice pellet stoves guys Stay warm


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 3, 2013)

Cooper said:


> Nice pellet stoves guys Stay warm


 
X2 Some nice looking stuff!


----------



## jrogers999 (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Xena (Jan 3, 2013)

it's in my avatar but here's a bigger pic


----------



## Dinger (Jan 3, 2013)

Santa Fe WFO. Outside temps -5 to 20 the last few.


----------



## becasunshine (Jan 3, 2013)

At one end of the house:


----------



## becasunshine (Jan 3, 2013)

Meanwhile, on the other end of the house... (Yes, I know, it's a canner on a glass top stove.  Don't try this at home.  I take a calculated risk.  It'll cost me if/when I'm wrong!)  Anyway, we got it all goin' on tonight!


----------



## RCR (Jan 3, 2013)

just installed her 2 weeks ago. I keep 4 bags at the ready in the antique trunk.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 3, 2013)

What's upstairs. 




What's downstairs


----------



## becasunshine (Jan 3, 2013)

Psst... RCR... your kitty cat found your pellet stove...


----------



## subsailor (Jan 3, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> What's upstairs.
> 
> View attachment 87761
> 
> ...


 
Only 3? I thought you had more than that!


----------



## Dinger (Jan 3, 2013)

becasunshine said:


> At one end of the house:
> View attachment 87756


Nice setup. What's under the light !


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 3, 2013)

subsailor said:


> Only 3? I thought you had more than that!



Figured no one wanted to see an ugly install.. But here ya go.

Old one (17 yr old PDV)




New one (10-CPM)


----------



## becasunshine (Jan 3, 2013)

Dinger, almost everybody asks about *that.* I have no idea if *that* is possible- I stick to edibles!  Right now what's under the lights: cilantro, Thai basil, Genovese basil, lemon basil that thinks it's a shrub, oregano, thyme and French tarragon. Pardon the ratty appearance; these are annuals and they are over a year old. We started them in the fall of 2011 to overwinter in the house, and they just kept right on going. I clip them down at least every other week. We have dehydrators that we picked up on Craigslist. I've found that the most efficient way of handling it without waste is to trim, dehydrate, then freeze in sandwich Ziplock bags. Yeah, it does look like *that,* but it's not.  We picked up the AeroGardens on Craigslist as well. We really do cook with these herbs. Tonight's dinner was Thai sweet and sour pork with onions, tomatoes, red bell peppers, garlic, chili sauce, lemon and lime juice and cilantro over rice with chopped fresh cukes on top.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 3, 2013)

becasunshine said:


> Meanwhile, on the other end of the house... (Yes, I know, it's a canner on a glass top stove. Don't try this at home. I take a calculated risk. It'll cost me if/when I'm wrong!) Anyway, we got it all goin' on tonight!
> 
> View attachment 87758


I hold my breath too every time I have our big canner on the glass top!!


----------



## becasunshine (Jan 3, 2013)

I love my range, I really do... and I used to do most of my pressure canning outside on a propane burner to avoid all risks on the glass cooktop.  Eventually convenience and canning inside during the winter won out over caution.   The canner is well-sized for the element, and it doesn't appear to be too heavy, even fully loaded.  I don't think I'd try this with a larger/heavier canner, though.  This works so far, and I'm not going to push my luck!  What kind of canner do you have tjnamtiw?


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 3, 2013)

here's my babies:

Sante Fe  and Castile






Sopka Royal 720 cookstove burns wood and coal.


----------



## becasunshine (Jan 3, 2013)

Those inserts are gorgeous, tjnamtiw, and I love that cook stove!  My mother-in-law's grandmother cooked on a wood fired stove for her entire life.  Her kids, when they were grown, bought her an electric range as a gift, so she wouldn't have to tend the wood cook stove anymore.  She *hated* it.  She made them take it out and bring her wood cook stove back. That is a seriously awesome cookstove!


----------



## mikesj (Jan 3, 2013)

I"m sure there's some way of changing the orientation, but my patience is all used up tonight.


----------



## petemal (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 3, 2013)

becasunshine said:


> I love my range, I really do... and I used to do most of my pressure canning outside on a propane burner to avoid all risks on the glass cooktop. Eventually convenience and canning inside during the winter won out over caution. The canner is well-sized for the element, and it doesn't appear to be too heavy, even fully loaded. I don't think I'd try this with a larger/heavier canner, though. This works so far, and I'm not going to push my luck! What kind of canner do you have tjnamtiw?


It's not one of those super heavy duty jobs with all the screw downs around the outside.  They are WAY to heavy in weight AND PRICE for me.  Mine's a Presto 23 quart, I believe.  Pretty big one.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 3, 2013)

becasunshine said:


> Those inserts are gorgeous, tjnamtiw, and I love that cook stove! My mother-in-law's grandmother cooked on a wood fired stove for her entire life. Her kids, when they were grown, bought her an electric range as a gift, so she wouldn't have to tend the wood cook stove anymore. She *hated* it. She made them take it out and bring her wood cook stove back. That is a seriously awesome cookstove!


Thanks, becasunshine!  My grandparents cooked on a wood/coal one all their lives too.  Didn't want anything else.  Sopka sells a number of designs (www.sopkainc.com).  They are all from Serbia, which is where the owner is from.  He goes back occasionally to meet with the various manufacturers.  Really quite reasonable and some of his are REALLY pretty.  I've cooked a little on it but not as much as I would like.  It's down in the small basement 'man cave' to keep the pipes from freezing when it's really cold and the pellets stoves are going upstairs with no central heat circulating air down in that room.  Thankfully, in Georgia, that doesn't happen too often!  Tonight it will be 30 and tomorrow 24 so it CAN get cold.


----------



## St_Earl (Jan 3, 2013)

mikesj- save the pic to your desktop. open it in ms paint and there should be a 'rotate image" option. 
probably in windows picture viewer too.

once you rotate and save it, just host it where ever and it will be in the right orientation.
there may be an even easier way. but that's how i do.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 3, 2013)

St_Earl said:


> mikesj- save the pic to your desktop. open it in ms paint and there should be a 'rotate image" option.
> probably in windows picture viewer too.
> 
> once you rotate and save it, just host it where ever and it will be in the right orientation.
> there may be an even easier way. but that's how i do.


Yea, picture viewer lets you do it, too.  You don't have to host anymore.  Just upload it right from your computer.


----------



## St_Earl (Jan 3, 2013)

that's very nice to know. i hadn't noticed. thanks.

love seeing everyone's stoves.


----------



## mikesj (Jan 3, 2013)

I appreciate the tip but I'm on a tablet right now and don't want to fire up the Pc. Maybe I should have said that it was a new, wall mount stove


----------



## hinkle (Jan 3, 2013)

Replaced an old Reliant Baron FS/I with a brand new Harman P43 on Dec. 29th. First start up. Dirty and simple.  on here getting ideas for something better than my patio stone and TSC fire board.


----------



## becasunshine (Jan 3, 2013)

Huh.  Our kids went to college with a young man whose family is from Serbia, and they are all still friends.  I'll run this stove manufacturer's name by him- I'll bet he knows this stove!   Are you in the high country in Georgia?  The mountains can surely get cold.  

The All American canners are the ones with the big screws.  They have a metal on metal seal, no rubber gasket.  That's my dream canner although I'm not sure I'd test my glass top range with it- and I do seriously love this range.   It would break my heart to crack the top. 

The All Americans are seriously cool.  My husband (bless him!) has offered to buy one for me but like you, I don't really think I need one right now.  I have the Mirro version of your Presto, same size.  I learned to can on a Presto, they are awesome as well.  I opted for the weighted gauge Mirro because I'm close enough to sea level.  I don't have to adjust for altitude, so I don't have to increase the pressure by pound increments.  Ten pounds of pressure works for me, and I never have to get the gauge calibrated.  I used to take my old Presto gauge in to the extension office faithfully, once a year, and leave it there for days, waiting to get tested.  That got old.  Now I can when I'm ready to can.  If I lived at altitude, though, I'd use a dial gauge as well.  There's no need in beating your food up at 15 lbs. pressure if you don't absolutely have to do so.

And yes, it's awesome to see everyone's stoves!  You know what we all have in common, besides pellet stoves?  Every one of us has an inviting "stove room."  It just looks like we could all wander into anyone else's comfortable stove room and sit for a while.


----------



## Shaw520 (Jan 4, 2013)

..It wants to be a P68 when it grows up.


----------



## becasunshine (Jan 4, 2013)

Nice stove, but WOW- that is a serious stone hearth!


----------



## St_Earl (Jan 4, 2013)

oh boy. that git fiddle could be getting a bit warm there.


----------



## Shaw520 (Jan 4, 2013)

becasunshine said:


> Nice stove, but WOW- that is a serious stone hearth!


Thank you,.. Im a Mason by trade,.. this hearth once housed a giant Old Mill wood burner,... the lil 25 looks lonely there now... :-(


----------



## Shaw520 (Jan 4, 2013)

St_Earl said:


> oh boy. that git fiddle could be getting a bit warm there.


just the case there now,.. my Fender is comfortably lying on the couch.


----------



## Indiana (Jan 4, 2013)

My cpm keeping the propane man away


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jan 4, 2013)

Here she is dressed for the Holidays!!


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello

Here are the pics of stoves I have fixed up in my shed! You can click on each pic to enlarge.

http://www.pelletstovemaster.com/1_17_Gallery-Of-Stoves.html


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jan 4, 2013)

That hearth gets a workout Don...Nice job!!


----------



## becasunshine (Jan 4, 2013)

Shaw520, that is a stunning piece of stone work- I think the stove looks fine there!  Eatonpcat, that is gorgeous!  and Don2222, that just makes me happy.  I love seeing new life breathed into things.  Love it!


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 4, 2013)

Eatonpcat said:


> That hearth gets a workout Don...Nice job!!


 
Thanks, I have TWO adjustable 12" pipes in the venting for those stoves!


----------



## Mr. Spock (Jan 4, 2013)

Ok, I'm in. Some very nice stoves you folks have there. So this here is mine, a self install.
Bet you haven't seen it before .





It has been GSD approved, although she prefers to play in the snow where it's cooler.
To the bottom left is a cash register for the electric company. And recently for the state in form of monetary penalties for using over 1000 kwh/mth. It has been powered off since February 2012 and will be replace with wood soon. Each room in the house has one but I will keep a few installed just in case the Harman needs servicing during a cold snap.




The system below will keep the heat going if the power fails. Oh and it runs air conditioning in the summer too.


----------



## becasunshine (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh, I have severe solar envy. I do. Right now our cost per kwh from the power company is lower than what we'd pay to generate our own via solar, but I do love the emergency back up features of solar. It runs your a/c as well? Solar assisted heat pumps/ac units are showing up here. I don't know how they operate or how they are doing vs. our summers. (It gets hot here.) If you don't mind me asking- how much of your household load will your system handle, and how much did it cost you to install? We have a well pump at the river... and an unimpeded roof... 

P.S. that is a gorgeous GSD as well, and oh yeah, your pellet stove is nice too.


----------



## briansol (Jan 4, 2013)

I also have solar envy.   My next house will have it


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jan 4, 2013)

Very nice Mr Spock... A little jealous, Not even a dog hair on that shiney floor!!


----------



## Cliff (Jan 4, 2013)

Heres my Anti oil unitsfile://localhost/Users/cliffaubrey/Desktop/Breckwell%20F24FS.jpegfile://localhost/Users/cliffaubrey/Desktop/Whitfield%20Profile%2020.jpeg


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jan 4, 2013)

Cliff said:


> Heres my Anti oil unitsfile://localhost/Users/cliffaubrey/Desktop/Breckwell%20F24FS.jpegfile://localhost/Users/cliffaubrey/Desktop/Whitfield%20Profile%2020.jpeg


 

OOPS


----------



## Cliff (Jan 4, 2013)

I guessed i messed up


----------



## will711 (Jan 4, 2013)

oopps made a mistake


----------



## will711 (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## will711 (Jan 4, 2013)

Took me long enough to get it right  Must be because blood alcohol level had dipped to dangerous lows.

I  have the solution see avatar.


----------



## Cozy Old Coot (Jan 4, 2013)

Not the best looking stove on the market  (Englander 25 PDVC), *BUT it heats very good*.


----------



## The Village Idiot (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Spock (Jan 4, 2013)

becasunshine said:


> Oh, I have severe solar envy. I do. Right now our cost per kwh from the power company is lower than what we'd pay to generate our own via solar, but I do love the emergency back up features of solar. It runs your a/c as well? Solar assisted heat pumps/ac units are showing up here. I don't know how they operate or how they are doing vs. our summers. (It gets hot here.) If you don't mind me asking- how much of your household load will your system handle, and how much did it cost you to install? We have a well pump at the river... and an unimpeded roof...
> 
> P.S. that is a gorgeous GSD as well, and oh yeah, your pellet stove is nice too.



Thank you. Full East German and she is a character.
The solar was designed for backup power with a little extra kick to run some AC appliances. I take full advantage in the summer when power is max. I left you a message with more detail.


----------



## will711 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cozy Old Coot said:


> Not the best looking stove on the market  (Englander 25 PDVC), *BUT it heats very good*.
> 
> Some times "looks" are a bit over rated bottom line you are nice and warm..
> I like the pie safe.


----------



## newtonh (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Cozy Old Coot (Jan 4, 2013)

will711 said:


> Some times "looks" are a bit over rated bottom line you are nice and warm..
> I like the pie safe.


 
Yes we are warm, my GF calls the stove *"That UGLY little heat monster"*

The pie safe was made by my Great Great Uncle, as a wedding present to my Grandmother in 1909.


----------



## Mr. Spock (Jan 4, 2013)

Eatonpcat said:


> Very nice Mr Spock... A little jealous, Not even a dog hair on that shiney floor!!



The XXV must have sucked it all up! There are several things she excels at, eating, pooping but mostly shedding.


----------



## subsailor (Jan 4, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Hello
> 
> Here are the pics of stoves I have fixed up in my shed! You can click on each pic to enlarge.
> 
> http://www.pelletstovemaster.com/1_17_Gallery-Of-Stoves.html


 
Nice work Don.


----------



## farmboy57 (Jan 4, 2013)

Here is mine


----------



## will711 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cozy Old Coot said:


> The pie safe was made by my Great Great Uncle, as a wedding present to my Grandmother in 1909.


 
A beautiful piece of family history .


----------



## imacman (Jan 4, 2013)

Here ya go:


----------



## JHASS (Jan 4, 2013)

Nothing fancy just heat.


----------



## warmhouse2 (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## lil_geek (Jan 4, 2013)

Here is our new stove - installed today!

It is a St. Croix Ashton Bay.  The living room is nice and toasty tonight and I don't feel too guilty!!


----------



## briansol (Jan 4, 2013)

Ignore what's on the tv...  lol seriously, it was on TBS and it was some pharma commercial.

Anyway, this is my setup just after we put up the tree last month.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 4, 2013)

Mr. Spock said:


> Ok, I'm in. Some very nice stoves you folks have there. So this here is mine, a self install.
> Bet you haven't seen it before .
> 
> The system below will keep the heat going if the power fails. Oh and it runs air conditioning in the summer too.
> ...


 
You get enough power off of 8 panels to run AC? How many watts per panel? How many batteries do you have in the enclosure? I'm in the short strokes of completing my solar back up system with 840 watts to an MPPT controller but no way could I run the AC! A freezer and fridge were my two goals to keep running.

AND your state taxes you for using over 1000kwh a month!??!  I'm glad I don't live there!  It must be Al Gore-land......  That's ridiculous.


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello

My current fire twins - When cousins are two of a kind! Dualing SantaFe's !

I like the SantaFe so much I got another one! When one runs low on wood pellets, Just fire up the other! LOL

Actually, I can use programmable T-Stats and run them alternating each day. That means we can go twice as long without cleaning and twice as long without adding pellets and the stove and parts last twice as long because only half the use! LOL
Or
Run then at the same time and get twice as much heat so it takes half as much time keep the room temperature at 70 Deg F! LOL

I am also try to clone them! HaHa


----------



## becasunshine (Jan 4, 2013)

OMG, Don, that's hilarious. WAIT. WAIT.  THAT'S TWO BURN POTS.  TWO AUGERS, TWO BURN POTS.  Somebody else on another thread broke my brain the other day when he started talking about his pellet stove (furnace?) having two burn pots with two augers.  NOW YOU GO AND POST THE SAME THING.  MY BRAIN IS BROKEN, AGAIN. (It's deja vu all over again!) WHAT IS IT WITH YOU GUYS AND YOUR SOUPED UP PELLET STOVES?


----------



## Mr. Spock (Jan 5, 2013)

tjnamtiw said:


> You get enough power off of 8 panels to run AC? How many watts per panel? How many batteries do you have in the enclosure? I'm in the short strokes of completing my solar back up system with 840 watts to an MPPT controller but no way could I run the AC! A freezer and fridge were my two goals to keep running.
> 
> AND your state taxes you for using over 1000kwh a month!??!  I'm glad I don't live there!  It must be Al Gore-land......  That's ridiculous.



Actually it is 10 panels and yes I do. And yes I thought that to so "click, click, click, click, click, click" The last sound six electric cash registers make.
Check your inbox for details about the solar.


----------



## small_e_900 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## robert65 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## wsj5903 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here is my Harman Accentra FS. Built and installed everything my self.


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 5, 2013)

wsj5903 said:


> Here is my Harman Accentra FS. Built and installed everything my self.


 
Love those lights and mantel, that makes the space so sexy looking! What kind of lights are they and how do you turn them on?


----------



## wsj5903 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks. The lights going up are Xeon under cabinet lights that are on a dimmer switch and the lights going down are 3" can lights that are also on a dimmer switch. In the picture on the left side of the hearth you can see the switch plate for turning then on and off.


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 5, 2013)

wsj5903 said:


> Thanks. The lights going up are Xeon under cabinet lights that are on a dimmer switch and the lights going down are 3" can lights that are also on a dimmer switch. In the picture on the left side of the hearth you can see the switch plate for turning then on and off.


 
Very Nice

Here is my hearth with LED rope lights and built in kick space heater that I can use when the stove is down for cleaning! See black grill. It is connected to a T-Stat on the wall. Then added a couple candles on the tiled mantel over cement board.

I used Amber around the top and red around the bottom in a 1/2" overhang slot I built into the hearth.

Click on pic to enlarge and see all the lighting.


----------



## msh227 (Jan 5, 2013)

Scheduled for a good cleaning today. Here is my 25-PDVC with my hand built mantel/corner shelf


----------



## Branson4720 (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy cat!


----------



## lessoil (Jan 5, 2013)

'ol reliable!!


----------



## Danny Cathcart (Jan 5, 2013)

small_e_900 said:


>


Doesn't get any better.  Where did you set my coffee?


----------



## Danny Cathcart (Jan 5, 2013)

Branson4720 said:


> Happy cat!
> View attachment 88029


Animals know.


----------



## lbcynya (Jan 5, 2013)

Here's our setup. XXV in the basement and Thelin log burner upstairs.

Click on the image if you want it "jumbo style"


----------



## Fire (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## CD2011 (Jan 5, 2013)

My husband and I have loved seeing everyone else's photos of their pellet stoves, and it's interesting to see where pellets are stored. Here are a couple of photos of our stove. We keep the pellets in the extra large flower pot next to the stove, it holds 2 bags of pellets. We keep the curtain to the right pulled out of the way when using the stove, the big plan is to take out the huge windows and replace with more wall and a regular sized window, maybe next summer.


----------



## becasunshine (Jan 5, 2013)

Pretty, CD2011!  and I LOVE the flower pot idea- it looks good in your room.  Very pretty covers on your crate furniture.   Ahhh, crate furniture = indestructible.  We had ours for DECADES.  Finally gave the last pieces of it to our youngest child when he went to college.  Told him it was NOT to come home. Burn it if necessary (but not in the dorm room.)    Not sure what happened to it.  It didn't come home.  I'm betting it's still in the dorm.


----------



## Danny Cathcart (Jan 5, 2013)

CD2011 said:


> My husband and I have loved seeing everyone else's photos of their pellet stoves, and it's interesting to see where pellets are stored. Here are a couple of photos of our stove. We keep the pellets in the extra large flower pot next to the stove, it holds 2 bags of pellets. We keep the curtain to the right pulled out of the way when using the stove, the big plan is to take out the huge windows and replace with more wall and a regular sized window, maybe next summer.


 
I can already tell, folks feel welcomed in your home.  Nice choice of colors


----------



## DemonGT (Jan 5, 2013)

wsj5903 said:


> Here is my Harman Accentra FS. Built and installed everything my self.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That looks amazing


----------



## CD2011 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you Beca and Dan for the compliments. Dan, I like the black can that you have next to your stove, that is more to my taste than the flowerpot, and I love your wood floors.

Beca, yep, that is This End Up furniture, we've had it for a verrrry long time, and a few years ago we had it reupholstered, which was a major stress inducing project for me since I am "decorator challenged" as well as "color challenged" and "fashion challenged". The previous fabric was flowers on a cranberry background, and I picked the sage green wall color from the leaves. I was determined to find a fabric with similar colors and my husband found this one which has green in it to go with the walls.

Keep warm!!

Cindy


----------



## Speed3 (Jan 5, 2013)

I hope this works. Never posted a pic before. Here's my mt Vernon installed in August.


----------



## CtPaul (Jan 5, 2013)

My Accentra insert in fieldstone fireplace. I just gave her a quick clean .


----------



## chuckster (Jan 5, 2013)

It's on the back porch. Heats the whole house through the kitchen door.


----------



## 4Dtvman (Jan 5, 2013)

My first pellet stove, Removed my wood burning insert and installed this. Works great and tomorrow it's getting a massive cleaning.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 5, 2013)

Eatonpcat said:


> Here she is dressed for the Holidays!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 87829


Absolutely BEAUTIFUL


----------



## becasunshine (Jan 5, 2013)

Cindy, I love the colors in those new covers.  Over the DECADES, we had two different sets of covers for our This End Up furniture, and then I *made* a third set for the chairs and the ottoman.  I know for a fact that none of our covers were as fresh and as fun as yours!  LOVE the colors!


----------



## Mackdog (Jan 6, 2013)

chuckster said:


> It's on the back porch. Heats the whole house through the kitchen door.
> View attachment 88160
> View attachment 88161
> View attachment 88162


 
Wow, I love your stove, your porch and your back yard!


----------



## Cooper (Jan 6, 2013)

Not for nothing but the xxv is beautiful to say the least!
Guys and girls nice stuff Stay warm and tell the oil company your all set


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jan 6, 2013)

wsj5903 said:


> Here is my Harman Accentra FS. Built and installed everything my self.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Beautiful...And if this global warming thing ever pans out, You can easily turn that area into a shower for midgets!!


----------



## Shaw520 (Jan 6, 2013)

Eatonpcat said:


> Beautiful...And if this global warming thing ever pans out, You can easily turn that area into a shower for midgets!!


I was thinking the same thing,... just install shower head!  LOL    Beautiful Job!


----------



## Danny Cathcart (Jan 6, 2013)

chuckster said:


> It's on the back porch. Heats the whole house through the kitchen door.
> View attachment 88160
> View attachment 88161
> View attachment 88162


Beautiful!!  A cup of java, a good book, followed up by a snooze.  Mm...


----------



## CD2011 (Jan 6, 2013)

becasunshine said:


> Cindy, I love the colors in those new covers. Over the DECADES, we had two different sets of covers for our This End Up furniture, and then I *made* a third set for the chairs and the ottoman. I know for a fact that none of our covers were as fresh and as fun as yours! LOVE the colors!


 
Thanks again, Beca. We lucked out with the guy who did the reupholstery. We got his name from a furniture store where we bought a mattress, and he was awesome. He matched all the patterns and a lot of other little details that we did not know to ask about. His price was very reasonable but because of his professionalism we gave him more than he asked for.

I am loving seeing all the ways people have decorated/styled their stoves, from very fancy to pretty simple (which is mine, simple!). I have some new ideas for when we take out the big windows and replace with smaller windows and more wall space.

Keep warm!
Cindy


----------



## chuckster (Jan 6, 2013)

Danny Cathcart said:


> Beautiful!! A cup of java, a good book, followed up by a snooze. Mm...


Yep you hit the nail right on the head and the best part is being able to enjoy the back porch all winter. We used to be cooped up in the dreary house all winter.


----------



## Countryboymo (Jan 6, 2013)

Mine looks sad in an unfinished basement.  I will save the bandwidth.  Everyone has awesome setups and awesome pics.


----------



## becasunshine (Jan 7, 2013)

Countryboymo said:


> Mine looks sad in an unfinished basement. I will save the bandwidth. Everyone has awesome setups and awesome pics.


 
If it's putting out the heat you need, it's not sad!


----------



## kenstogie (Jan 7, 2013)

Still working on refinishing the basement after Irene so excuse the dust after a damp rag it looks brand new.......

Here it is....





I painted my exhaust OAK black so as to match. Looks much better..


----------



## kenstogie (Jan 7, 2013)

Countryboymo said:


> Mine looks sad in an unfinished basement. I will save the bandwidth. Everyone has awesome setups and awesome pics.


 This is true but I figure by posting mine theirs looks even better.


----------



## 3650 (Jan 7, 2013)

Heres one of em.....


----------



## CT-Mike (Jan 7, 2013)

Here's mine:






I built the trunk on the right 10 years ago as a blanket chest for the wife (cedar lined). It never did see any blankets so now it is used to hold 4+ bags of pellets. I have a large grain scoop from TSC for loading the stove. I had to pull the lock off the chest because my grandson kept locking it and I can't find the key.

The extension cord is because I haven't finished wiring up the outlet in the tile behind the stove, and obviously I need to finish up the window and baseboard trim.


----------



## CT-Mike (Jan 7, 2013)

CtPaul said:


> My Accentra insert in fieldstone fireplace. I just gave her a quick clean .
> View attachment 88158


 
Great looking hearth. The Accentra looks very nice, but I think the arched surround on the Enviro M55 would've looked perfect with the arch in the stonework. Just my $.03 (adjusted for inflation).


----------



## bigwalleye (Jan 8, 2013)

Here's my P35i Harman in one side of a two-sided fireplace.  This two sided fireplace separates the kitchen/dining room from the living room in an open floor plan of about 1200 sq feet.  We chose to install the insert on the opposite side of the living room so that we could place the flat screen on the opposite hearth.  Am planning to put a stone veneer on this brick at some point in the near future to make the room feel a little more outdoorsy.


----------



## imacman (Jan 8, 2013)

bigwalleye said:


> ....Am planning to put a stone veneer on this brick at some point in the near future to make the room feel a little more outdoorsy.


 
First of all, that's a gorgeous set-up. Changing to stone veneer is personal choice, but the brick looks great, IMO.


----------



## Shaw520 (Jan 8, 2013)

bigwalleye said:


> View attachment 88565
> 
> 
> Here's my P35i Harman in one side of a two-sided fireplace. This two sided fireplace separates the kitchen/dining room from the living room in an open floor plan of about 1200 sq feet. We chose to install the insert on the opposite side of the living room so that we could place the flat screen on the opposite hearth. Am planning to put a stone veneer on this brick at some point in the near future to make the room feel a little more outdoorsy.


......two sided!,.. nice!,.. the best of both worlds!,... I vote for the stone!


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 9, 2013)

Mr. Spock said:


> Ok, I'm in. Some very nice stoves you folks have there. So this here is mine, a self install.
> Bet you haven't seen it before .


 
Purdy stove and what a cute pouch! I'm surprised he likes the heat(I'm assuming he's a Norw. Elk hound)? Mine hated the stove, He'd head to the cool area's to get away from the heat.


----------



## CT-Mike (Jan 9, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Purdy stove and what a cute pouch! I'm surprised he likes the heat(I'm assuming he's a Norw. Elk hound)? Mine hated the stove, He'd head to the cool area's to get away from the heat.


 
Looks more like a Belgian Malinois to me, but I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Mr. Spock (Jan 9, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Purdy stove and what a cute pouch! I'm surprised he likes the heat(I'm assuming he's a Norw. Elk hound)? Mine hated the stove, He'd head to the cool area's to get away from the heat.





CT-Mike said:


> Looks more like a Belgian Malinois to me, but I'm probably wrong.


 
I have never heard of those breeds. Will have to look those up! Actually she prefers the cooler areas but likes being around us more. 100% East German Shepherd (Working line) color is Sable. Best dog I have ever owned. CT-Mike, is that a Shepherd in your avatar?


----------



## CT-Mike (Jan 9, 2013)

Mr. Spock said:


> I have never heard of those breeds. Will have to look those up! Actually she prefers the cooler areas but likes being around us more. 100% East German Shepherd (Working line) color is Sable. Best dog I have ever owned. CT-Mike, is that a Shepherd in your avatar?


 
That is Mercedes, imported from Germany, full working lines. Here is an action shot of her:







Sadly we had to put her down a year ago this past December.


----------



## Shaw520 (Jan 9, 2013)

Are we showing off our stoves or dogs ????? LOL!
This is my boy Jake,...120 pnd NewFoundland.
Had to put him down 3 months ago,.. he was 15 and developed pulmonary tumors in his lungs,.. this yrs cold weather was more than he could take. Best buddy I ever had.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 9, 2013)

NEH look alot like sheps. Except the silver highlites and curly tail. Mine was the best and probably last dog I'll ever have. I just can't get over loosing him, Still can't bare the pain and he's been gone over 6 years now. My wife and son have a dog. She cute, But I still saddly miss my budster. Gotta stop before the tears roll!


----------



## Shaw520 (Jan 9, 2013)

..same here,.. too soon to get another for me too,....its amazing how attached we can get.


----------



## sweetdawg99 (Jan 9, 2013)

Had the stove for 3 years.  Today is the first time I have run with with the log insert (previously they were doing a good job of being a paperweight for a tarp outside, 'til I found out it was 200 bucks for the set :-0).

Our orange tabby cat,  black and tan coonhound and shih tzu can usually be found in close proximity.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 9, 2013)

Dammit!! Lost my German buddy this past Summer  

Im done jacking. . .


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jan 10, 2013)

sweetdawg99 said:


> Had the stove for 3 years. Today is the first time I have run with with the log insert (previously they were doing a good job of being a paperweight for a tarp outside, 'til I found out it was 200 bucks for the set :-0).
> 
> Our orange tabby cat, black and tan coonhound and shih tzu can usually be found in close proximity.


 
You put the logs in sideways!!


----------



## JonSkow (Jan 10, 2013)

Of course I had to wait till the stove was clean. I thought I would  also combine the dog and stove pic.


----------



## Shaw520 (Jan 10, 2013)

perfect,... its the "Show off your stove/dog" thread.


----------



## Mr. Spock (Jan 10, 2013)

Shaw520 said:


> perfect,... its the "Show off your stove/dog" thread.


 
Look what I started. Like it.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jan 10, 2013)

Lookin' good Jon...Nice stove and pooch!!


----------



## zrtmatos (Jan 10, 2013)

My Lopi Leyden


----------



## zrtmatos (Jan 10, 2013)

My old VC Dutchwest...she's retired now.


----------



## Shaw520 (Jan 10, 2013)

Right behind that White Wolf (Nikko),.. is my gf's Quadrafire wood eater insert.


----------



## Shaw520 (Jan 11, 2013)

zrtmatos said:


> My old VC Dutchwest...she's retired now


That is ONE amazing piece of iron!,... what year is it ?


----------



## LuvMyPellets (Jan 11, 2013)

Sometimes loading pellets is an issue with the St Croix


----------



## zrtmatos (Jan 11, 2013)

Shaw520 said:


> That is ONE amazing piece of iron!,... what year is it ?


 
1990 I think. Used her until 2000. Sold the house with her in it.


----------



## zrtmatos (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyone have this stove and is man enough to boast about it? Found it while googling pellet stove images.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 11, 2013)

zrtmatos said:


> 1990 I think. Used her until 2000. Sold the house with her in it.


Is this about a stove or your wife???


----------



## MikeinRI (Jan 11, 2013)

My new 2 day old P61A on a hearth I just finished.

First post, first time stoveowner. Great Website,


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 11, 2013)

MikeinRI said:


> My new 2 day old P61A on a hearht I just finished.
> 
> First post, first time  stoveowner.  Great Website,



Welcome to the Forum. 

Very nice stove. Very nice Hearth...


----------



## djs_net (Jan 11, 2013)

Here's my best pal Gunnar in front of the Breckwell, he's been gone for almost a year. I miss him.


----------



## Paul Raz (Jan 11, 2013)

Here's my girl all dressed up for Christmas


----------



## Xena (Jan 11, 2013)

Beautiful room Paul love everything about it including your stove.


----------



## Paul Raz (Jan 11, 2013)

Xena said:


> Beautiful room Paul love everything about it including your stove.


Thanks. Just did the floors this year, the stove was the last piece


----------



## thedak (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## gengle (Jan 13, 2013)

Danny Cathcart said:


> Enjoying Life
> 
> Digging the bottle of St. B!


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Jan 14, 2013)

2012 Enviro Mini-A !!


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Jan 14, 2013)

firstburn flameshot !!


----------



## Burnbaby (Jan 14, 2013)

Recent install, I'm loving it


----------



## zrtmatos (Jan 14, 2013)

I would like to add new pics of my new lower level stove; my Harman Accentra. She fires real nice, very quiet blower and the view stays clean for a long time. Very impressed with this model!


----------



## zrtmatos (Jan 30, 2013)

3650 said:


> Heres one of em.....


 
What kind is this one?


----------



## zrtmatos (Jan 30, 2013)

mikesj said:


> I"m sure there's some way of changing the orientation, but my patience is all used up tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Here ya go.


----------



## tbear853 (Jan 30, 2013)

I built the log house in 1990-91 and built a hearth and placed the stove that fall of 91. I got interested in Pellet stoves by a Whitfield dealer, nearest one was 30 miles away. I walked into a Vermont Castings dealer one day with wife and they had this single stove, a nice looking Vermont Castings Reliance 2220 and said they really weren't interested in the pellet market, they preferred wood and coal and gas. They made me a decent deal I thought and I brung her home and this first picture is a crop of Christmas 2003.






This closer picture is a crop of a photo I had taken in 2010, newer table in place of TV, it has a large flat screen HD on it now.






I know the glass is a bit dirty in those pics, it gets like that after a few days, we clean it every couple weeks when the ash pan needs emptying if we can catch a time we can shut down and let it cool. Otherwise, If cold out and we need it, I just scrape off excess ash from burn pot, dump ashes, and go again. Gonna treat her to a real good cleaning come spring.


----------



## LOPI AGP (Jan 31, 2013)

This was the day they installed it. Sorry so dark. It's a lopi agp


----------



## woodsman23 (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Phil Do's fire. (Jan 31, 2013)

ltlhawk said:


> View attachment 87726
> 
> My baby...


Beautiful setup you got there


----------



## Phil Do's fire. (Jan 31, 2013)

Xena said:


> it's in my avatar but here's a bigger pic


Cozy looking, like the dog.


----------



## Sideshow Bob (Jan 31, 2013)

New Quadra Fire Classic Bay Insert with a marble surround fireplace (which was a PITA!)  New homeowner and yes, this was a must-do project.  I've learned, a bag of pellets a day keeps to oil man away!


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 31, 2013)

Sideshow Bob said:


> View attachment 91695
> 
> 
> New Quadra Fire Classic Bay Insert with a marble surround fireplace (which was a PITA!)  New homeowner and yes, this was a must-do project.  I've learned, a bag of pellets a day keeps to oil man away!




Welcome to the Forum.... That Classic Bay is an Awesome heater. I'm on season 5 with mine and Love it. 

Nice set up, enjoy the heat. 

(What setting are you running? If on High, try Med or even Low. A slower and lower heating approach will let the stove run longer but make the house more comfortable.)


----------



## Sideshow Bob (Jan 31, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Welcome to the Forum.... That Classic Bay is an Awesome heater. I'm on season 5 with mine and Love it.
> 
> Nice set up, enjoy the heat.
> 
> (What setting are you running? If on High, try Med or even Low. A slower and lower heating approach will let the stove run longer but make the house more comfortable.)




Thanks for the welcome!  Ive learned so much in just a week of reading here. I think I might have read your post that was talking about keeping it a slow warm soak to warm up the furniture and not just the air. So I'm running on low during the day and medium at the start of the evening. Glad to see someone with a happy history with this heater.  Don't mind me as I pick your brain from season to season!


----------



## save$ (Feb 1, 2013)

becasunshine said:


> Nice stove, but WOW- that is a serious stone hearth!


Nice looking set up, just curious, what material is that OAK made of?


----------



## save$ (Feb 1, 2013)

Eatonpcat said:


> Here she is dressed for the Holidays!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 87829


That is fantastic.   Outstanding workmanship.


----------



## ChandlerR (Feb 1, 2013)

Seeing this is a dual thread, have any of you shepherd guys seen the new book by Robert Crais called "Suspect" ?  It's about a MWD (military working dog) called Maggie and is absolutely amazing. Crais has a German bred GSD and knows his dogs.


----------



## FS1971 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hope you can see the pic's. First time posting pictures. Bad camera, good Harman Accentra.


----------



## sunnyg (Feb 2, 2013)

well here is my stove, been lurking for 3 yrs.


----------



## sootinmyhair (Feb 2, 2013)

ltlhawk said:


> My baby...


 
Glad to see someone has one of these. If only they weren't so heavy!


----------



## zrtmatos (Feb 3, 2013)

Sideshow Bob said:


> View attachment 91695
> 
> 
> New Quadra Fire Classic Bay Insert with a marble surround fireplace (which was a PITA!) New homeowner and yes, this was a must-do project. I've learned, a bag of pellets a day keeps to oil man away!


So why was this such a pain in the ass?


----------

